# New from Smith/Kinco



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

New this year Kinco has built lobster style mitts for Smith. Kinco is a glove company out of Oregon which build reliable leather gloves, for the past 20 yrs I’ve only used Black Diamond Guide gloves at $169 +tax, but two years ago I did a search on “in cuff gloves” and heard/read really good reviews on them and for $35 I figured I couldn’t go wrong. 

Their gloves definitely have to be treated and stretched out, but once you’ve used them a couple times you beat them. 

I emailed Kinco about them and she said they’d be sold through SmithOpitics (probably $100+)


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)




----------

